# quiet weekend near Yeovil



## delicagirl (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi everyone  -  i am hoping to find a quiet spot within 10ish miles of Yeovil to overnight for an  undisturbed writing weekend....   any recomendations please ?

thanks


----------



## rockape (Oct 20, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Hi everyone  -  i am hoping to find a quiet spot within 10ish miles of Yeovil to overnight for an  undisturbed writing weekend....   any recomendations please ?
> 
> thanks


 You can try the Crown and Victoria @ Tintinhul which is in the POI, or you can shack up with Yeoblade (Julian), both of which I can recommend:lol-049:. The pub stop as mentioned is good as I stayed there mid summer and its walking distance to a NT property.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 20, 2016)

rockape said:


> You can try the Crown and Victoria @ Tintinhul which is in the POI, or you can s*hack up with Yeoblade* (Julian), both of which I can recommend:lol-049:. The pub stop as mentioned is good as I stayed there mid summer and its walking distance to a NT property.



that might just prevent any writing getting done  !!!!!    thanks for the recommendation for the pub 


(p.s. if you have personal experience of shacking up with J   you might wish to enlighten us  -  marks out of 10 maybe ?)


----------



## rockape (Oct 20, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> that might just prevent any writing getting done  !!!!!    thanks for the recommendation for the pub
> 
> 
> (p.s. if you have personal experience of shacking up with J   you might wish to enlighten us  -  marks out of 10 maybe ?)


He snores!!!


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 20, 2016)

I can confirm the mattress is comfy, isn't it Rockape  :sleep-027:


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 20, 2016)

rockape said:


> He snores!!!



Nope that's my missis


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 20, 2016)

This Google Maps

is at the back end of a Trading Estate, though other than trucks, I'm not to  sure what inspration you would get here for writing. Local facilities would include, Gym , Recycling center (dump) , KFC, and Yeovil T FC (away this weekend)


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> This Google Maps
> 
> is at the back end of a Trading Estate, though other than trucks, I'm not to  sure what inspration you would get here for writing. Local facilities would include, Gym , Recycling center (dump) , KFC, and Yeovil T FC (away this weekend)



Thanks for all your suggestions on this thread  - sadly i was not able to get to Yeovil as a friend locally was ill and i needed to be around home for a few days to assist.  but i will save these ideas for future visit.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> This Google Maps
> 
> is at the *back end of a Trading Estate,* though other than trucks, I'm not to  sure what inspration you would get here for writing. Local facilities would include, Gym , Recycling center (dump) , KFC, and Yeovil T FC (away this weekend)



last time i did this was in Scotland -  i arrived lateish on a Sunday, beautifully quiet, i spent an hour or two watching bunnies wandering about looking for food.  Next morning i woke up to a queue of builders at my door !!!   shucks they were actually queuing for the Mobile Fast Food Van  whose normal parking spot i was in, and who had to park a little ways up the road !!  They were really lovely actually and offered to move their SnackVan if i could not get out ..   which i could - after i'd bought a bonny bacon buttie off them.


----------



## wildman (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm not sure where you are at the moment but if close to Ilfracombe at any time drop in and I'll see if I can sort your solar charging out. Give me a ring first as I don't live on site and may be away.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

wildman said:


> I'm not sure where you are at the moment but if close to Ilfracombe at any time drop in and I'll see if I can sort your solar charging out. Give me a ring first as I don't live on site and may be away.



Thank you so much Roger...  i will send you a PM


----------

